# 1st ever attempt



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

this is my first attempt at a graphic there are a couple of white bits that I cant get rid of but any constructive criticism would be appreciated


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Not bad for the first time.

You need to work on cutting out your stock though.

If you are using CS3 don't use the eraser to cut it out. Instead use the pen tool and make a lot of points tracing the outline of the stock then make it a selection (right click) then feather it 1 px and copy and paste it on a new layer.

Try doing some tutorials to learn the basics.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

being a sig pimp isnt easy. way better than anything i would do.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Not bad for the first time.
> 
> You need to work on cutting out your stock though.
> 
> ...


think its cs 2 with elements but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

If it's CS2 you can still do the same thing I said.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Right before I start something else I thought I would try again I'm not happy about the text but I think the image looks a bit better


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

You're still using the eraser to cut out the picture aren't you?

Try out this tutorial to cut stuff out.

http://digitalvagrant.deviantart.com/art/Pen-Tool-Extraction-44213059


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> You're still using the eraser to cut out the picture aren't you?
> 
> Try out this tutorial to cut stuff out.
> 
> http://digitalvagrant.deviantart.com/art/Pen-Tool-Extraction-44213059


Actually I used the magic wand tool and I kept the same stock from the first attempt. thanks for the tutorial I'll read that before my second sig attempt


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

When you're making something, think to yourself, "Would you like this if someone else made this for you?"


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> Actually I used the magic wand tool and I kept the same stock from the first attempt. thanks for the tutorial I'll read that before my second sig attempt


Don't use the magic wand. 

Do it like that tutorial and it'll come out 1000X better because the edges will be smooth.


----------

